# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  مسدس الفايبر الاردني

## احساس المطر

مسدس الفايبر الاردني 





صناعه اردنيه 100%

ولاول مره بالعالم مسدس ياخذ قياسين من الطلق 7 انش و 9 انش




من انتاج مركز الملك عبد الله الثاني للتصميم و التطوير

----------


## Shift

جميل .. وشكله حلو .. واكيد بيوفي بالغرض .. ان شاء الله لو جربت اشتري مسدس هشتريه  :Big Grin:

----------


## احساس المطر

> جميل .. وشكله حلو .. واكيد بيوفي بالغرض .. ان شاء الله لو جربت اشتري مسدس هشتريه



 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

تسلم ..اكيد بوفى بالغرض  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

شكرا مصطفى على الرد ..وكل عام وانت بالف الف الف خير
 :Icon31:

----------


## Shift

> تسلم ..اكيد بوفى بالغرض 
> 
> شكرا مصطفى على الرد ..وكل عام وانت بالف الف الف خير



الشكر ليكي علي جهودك .. 
دمتي بكل خيرر .. وان شاء الله يبلغنا الاضحي القادم واحنا في طاعته ورضاه عنا ..

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انتي روعه يا اخت حلا 

مسدس من الاخر 


معاذ ملحم
أردني و أفتخر

----------


## احساس المطر

شكرا على ردودكم :SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):  :Icon29:  :SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (90):

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا مسدس حلو بس لا نستخدمو لمصالح شخصية  :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

> شكرا مسدس حلو بس لا نستخدمو لمصالح شخصية


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

اوك ما رح استخدمه الا في الضروره :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابن الاردن

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا حلا...قاصدتك بواحد في اكم واحد مش لازميني :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

شكرا حلا

----------


## mylife079

:SnipeR (30): 


> شكرا حلا...قاصدتك بواحد في اكم واحد مش لازميني

----------


## زهره التوليب

> 


يا اخي مين حكى عنك  :SnipeR (30): ...الا اذا حاب ..مابحرمك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
_انتي روعه يا اخت حلا 

مسدس من الاخر 


معاذ ملحم
أردني و أفتخر
_


 مشكورة حلا كتير حلو 


 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## ابو ليث القرعان

كم ثمن المسدس 

وين ممكن احصل واحد ياريت تفيدينا انستي

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

جميل 

هل نزل في الخدمه او لا ؟؟؟ 


وان شاااء الله تكون بدايه توقف استيراد الاسلحه والعتاد من العالم الغربي 

 ولا نقع في كل مره في اخطاء حرب السبعينيات من القرن الماضي 


 شكرا

----------

